
NLNet grant approved to fund development of a libre RISC-V and 3D GPU chip - buovjaga
https://www.crowdsupply.com/libre-risc-v/m-class/updates/first-nlnet-grant-approved-to-fund-development
======
buovjaga
Project page on NLNet site: [https://nlnet.nl/project/Libre-
RISCV/](https://nlnet.nl/project/Libre-RISCV/)

~~~
childintime
The more interesting page to me is: [http://libre-
riscv.org/3d_gpu/](http://libre-riscv.org/3d_gpu/)

The other pages are full of ideology and some rather gross (market) fallacies.
It all seems designed to feed into governmental circles and keep the subsidies
coming (ok with that). On this page they even mention price competition,
great! :)

